# color guesses? (pic heavy)



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if there's any way to tell without a test but I'm curious if anyone has any tricks to tell what color my mare really is? 
My best guesses is a faded black, seal brown, really dark bay? or black chestnut. She is outside all day and sun bleaching is definitely a big factor.

Full body:


















Face close up:










Dapples and white flicks:










Is that a Ben'd or spot? It's more obvious in real life:










Thanks everyone  I love this forum


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think fading black. Definitely not a dark chestnut - no matter how dark she gets, you would expect some red hairs low on her legs, at least a gingery touch to her coronets etc. I don't think brown - the faded colour is too even to be consistent with brown, it's far more consistent with faded black.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im going to say hes gorgeous. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd say she is brown and that it is a bend or spot...But I'm not an expert.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you  I really hope she's at least not a black chestnut -if I ever do breed her I'd like a black gene to carry on x.x Chestnuts are my least favorite! I thought Bend or spots only came on chestnuts though - I don't know?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bend ors can be on any colour. It's just more usual to see them on chestnuts, palominos, buckskins etc as they are light enough for it to be obvious. On bays and browns, blacks even, it's sometimes harder to see them.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My bay anglo arab has a bend ors spot on his butt :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Also, she is definitely NOT dark chestnut. Like I said, she is lacking the lighter coronets, which is pretty much mandatory for her to be chestnut. You can see them in this picture:


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome! what a relief


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

What is a bend or?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure why some think she's brown, seems pretty clear to me she's fading black. 

A bend or spot (or sometimes called grease spots I believe) are dark spots that form on a horses body. I'm not entirely sure what causes them or even if anyone knows. I think they are usually born with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh good  I'm so glad! Not that it would change anything I love her colors changing all the time xD


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I see slightly fading black. Compared to others, she's not even very faded, to be honest. I'd just tell people she's black and if they ask why she's lighter in some spots, just tell them sun bleached.


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

Black, she lacks the yellow/tan muzzle, between her legs and forearms and flank, and she has mealiness around her eye,but im guessing related to sun bleaching, she looks more roasted then yellow liek a seal brown haha


----------



## breyerhorse95 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would say he is a bleached out black...pretty horse!


----------

